# OSTEOMYLITIS and Khaos



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Oh GeriDe I am so sorry to hear this sad news about Khaos. As if the poor little blighter hasn't been through enough already.

Have to say my heart nearly stopped when I started reading the second paragraph... but thankfully you meant anaesthetised... phew! 

I really hope you get a new vet that you like and have confidence in, and that they can get to the bottom of the infection and get it sorted out.

Keep us posted. Big hugs :hug:


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Oh no! I shuddered when I read your news, I am so _very_ sorry! I also googled around to learn a bit more about what you and Khaos are dealing with. I am not smiling after doing that.







But I am sending heaps of good wishes for your strength and his well-being. With you caring for him, I know Khaos will get the best treatment and support possible. He's young, he's happy, he has a devoted owner and he's triumphed over health challenges before. He's got all that going for him, along with a world of good wishes. Keep posting updates, please! :hug:


----------



## GeriDe (Mar 2, 2014)

Chagall's mom said:


> Oh no! I also googled around to learn a bit more about what you and Khaos are dealing with. I am not smiling after doing that.


Yeah, it pretty much sucks *censoredwords* doesn't it?


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

I read this earlier and waited to respond to let it sink in. I am so sorry you are both going through this! Thank heavens he has you for a mom! Will be thinking of you and sending the best healing vibes...may his recovery be quick with the best possible outcome. Keep us updated!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

GeriDe said:


> Yeah, it pretty much sucks *censoredwords* doesn't it?


You can say that again! I actually deleted a (tamer) thought from my post, saying it "stinks," but you'll get no argument from me with your word choice. Got a great big "dammit it!" flashing in my mind. Hang in there!


----------



## GeriDe (Mar 2, 2014)

Chagall's mom said:


> You can say that again! I actually deleted a (tamer) thought from my post, saying it "stinks," but you'll get no argument from me with your word choice. Got a great big "dammit it!" flashing in my mind. Hang in there!


My choices start with F a lot LOL


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

I know the most important thing is that Khaos gets better again, but is there any chance that his breeder can help with the expenses since the original injury was when he was 20 days old? I am very sorry for what you and Khaos are going through and hope you get in touch with the best people who can help him.


----------



## GeriDe (Mar 2, 2014)

MiniPoo said:


> I know the most important thing is that Khaos gets better again, but is there any chance that his breeder can help with the expenses since the original injury was when he was 20 days old? I am very sorry for what you and Khaos are going through and hope you get in touch with the best people who can help him.


Boy this is a sore subject. The breeder is my (was my) friend. I took this dog by paying only for it's original injury knowing there may be complications later - such as a limp or something like that. 

When I went to Facebook and told the story - she got into my text then FB demanding "under no circumstances are you to put that dog down. My husband and I will give your money back and take the dog back and we'll have the leg amputated"

I never mentioned having the dog put down and my family and friends went off on her due to her insensitivity. Several said "if she cared about your dog or you she'd offer the money back to help with it's care" and now she's not talking to me as if I did something to her.

A crisis brings our true friends and family and reveals the fake ones, doesn't it?


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Yes, the true value of a friendship (or marriage I suppose too) is measured by how it withstands adversity. Being someone's friend or partner is very easy when things are good and can be the hardest seas to navigate when things go awry. Your PF friends are here for you GeriDe. I posted in your other thread about what you might expect related to treatment. I didn't mention it there, but leg amputation is one strategy if drug therapy doesn't get a good fast response. As others who have been through this here can testify dogs adapt well to the loss of a leg. You may want to make sure that you leave yourself finances for that as the option of last resort. I am thinking optimistic thoughts though that you won't get to that place in the road.


----------



## GeriDe (Mar 2, 2014)

Yeahhh I know amputation is possible. I'm, unfortunately, limited in my resources as I'm still recovering from a financially devastating divorce. Taking it one day and one step at a time, no choice.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Oh my, when it rains it does really just hails bricks sometimes. I am so sorry you seem to be getting dumped on like this just now. I do really hope that your vet team can come up with an effective medical plan that doesn't involve any surgery.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Wow. I did some research on the Internet too. Swear words seem the only appropriate response. ((Hugs))


----------



## GeriDe (Mar 2, 2014)

CT Girl said:


> Wow. I did some research on the Internet too. Swear words seem the only appropriate response. ((Hugs))


Yep, it's scary and it's serious and it's expensive and it's deadly and it's *bleep*bleep*bleep*


----------

